# Question on coyotes.



## huntducksordietrying (Sep 21, 2007)

Im just getting into hunting them, and I am wondering what do you do with the animal after the kill? Do you just take the pelt? If so what do you do with it? I have heard that you can sell them, if so where? This would also apply to foxes too. Just had a thought. What about bobcat pelts and other furs? Whats the going rate for a coyote if ya can sell em? Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

The coyote and red fox you can shoot without a license. The grey fox and/or kit fox, bob cat, badgers, you need a fur bearer license. As for selling them you could check with the tannery in North Salt Lake. I think that it is called the Fox River Tannery or something like that.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Fox Valley is closing.


----------



## huntall (Sep 11, 2007)

Need to have permits for Bobcat

You can sell them at Montgomery Fur in Ogden, but they must be properly skinned and cared for.


----------

